# 6G Fluval Edge



## Vinny409 (Aug 17, 2010)

sweet tank!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw man those rock formations are awsome. I've been searching for rocks that have that exact look for ages now! Envious! They look like old apartment buildings.

I'm not so convinced by the needle leaf plant sticking out from behind the blocks to the right though!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

They look like petrified wood.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, beautiful! That orange column actually fits the scape. Almost looks like sunset


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Vinny, atom and xenxes! 



synthorange said:


> Aw man those rock formations are awsome. I've been searching for rocks that have that exact look for ages now! Envious! They look like old apartment buildings.
> 
> I'm not so convinced by the needle leaf plant sticking out from behind the blocks to the right though!


Like radioman said, its petrified wood. I'm not too sure about the myrio myself in the right rear but I needed to add some fast growing plants to help absorb any extra nutrients in the tank because I was seeing an algae problem before I got the CO2 setup. I'll let it grow and see what happens.

The HC is looking really rough right now and the shrimps aren't helping lol. They are scavenging and seem to be uprooting some here and there. Hopefully I have enough that are solidly rooted and take over soon.


----------



## adriano (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like it has some nice potential. Good luck on the carpeting!


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you please tell me what the comma shaped object is that is on the right hand side of the tank. I am tinking its a diffuser for C02. Could you tell me where you purchased it. I really like its shape.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

Carriegiesler said:


> Could you please tell me what the comma shaped object is that is on the right hand side of the tank. I am tinking its a diffuser for C02. Could you tell me where you purchased it. I really like its shape.


I think you are referring to the CO2 "drop checker".


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Have you set up the ref tank yet?

I bought a 12G Fluval and want to set my old 6g for a reef tank. 

Would love to follow you.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Carriegiesler said:


> Could you please tell me what the comma shaped object is that is on the right hand side of the tank. I am tinking its a diffuser for C02. Could you tell me where you purchased it. I really like its shape.


 
It's a CO2 drop checker like alfalfa said. The color of the solution tells you whether you have too much or too little CO2. I bought it from a member on here I believe. Look around the for sale or powersellers forums, someone usually has them.



ncharlie said:


> Have you set up the ref tank yet?
> 
> I bought a 12G Fluval and want to set my old 6g for a reef tank.
> 
> Would love to follow you.


I just started cycling it over the weekend. I'll let you know when I've got a thread started on nano-reef.com.


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Also check out the reef central forum. A great deal of information and lots of member activity. Seems to also be a little more mature members as well. Nano-reef tends to have members that are very inappropriate sometimes in their post. Just my opinion.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

New FTS. HC still not really thriving. Everything else seems to be doing well. Will be picking up a mat of HC and trying again now that I've got CO2. Some moss is growing on top of the petrified wood on the upper right. Started off with just a tiny 1/2" strand. Seems to be growing nicely. Also got a banana plant. Wife thinks it's cute :icon_smil

What do you think I should fill in the back right with? I was thinking of trying some Rotala butterfly but am afraid it may not get enough light.










Got a pair of Gertrudae rainbows a while back, had them in the betta vase while the tank was cycling. They've nearly doubled in size now and have been in this tank for about 2 weeks.









Look closely, the female looks berried. She's been scavenging around a lot, probably trying to fatten up with more eggs.









The male struttin' his stuff. These boogers are so hard to get a good shot of.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very interested in that banana plant - I hear that they can grow quite big!!!

Could you identify the "tall" grasses in the centre and rear left corner?

I am guessing they are the Micro Swords - but which ones? _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ or _mauritiana_???

Lastly, how long have they been in? Are they spreading much?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am looking for something like that - only as a specimen and not a carpet, and I keep reading about using _L. spp_ as carpet plants.

Cheers.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Carriegiesler said:


> Also check out the reef central forum. A great deal of information and lots of member activity. Seems to also be a little more mature members as well. Nano-reef tends to have members that are very inappropriate sometimes in their post. Just my opinion.


Yup, I am there too.

I did notice some "in fighting" among the posts sometimes.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> I'm very interested in that banana plant - I hear that they can grow quite big!!!
> 
> Could you identify the "tall" grasses in the centre and rear left corner?
> 
> ...


The tall grass in the center is dwarf hairgrass, not sure which sp. The rear left is micro swords, again, not sure what sp as they were just given to me as micro sword. They are very slow growers. They are sending out runners but very slowly. They've been in for about a month.

Same thing with the dwarf hairgrass. They've been growing pretty slow for me although they're supposed to grow fast.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a banana plant too, good thing is you can just drop it anywhere. The leaves do get a little big, mine are still growing, it really takes off after the roots anchor down.

Amazing looking fish! First time seeing those pseudomugil gertrudae. CA has all the nice LFS


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

I heard the leaves can reach 10cm across, and that the stems can grow as tall as required to reach the surface.

I don't know how often this happens - probably more so with high light, CO2 and fertz.

If I could guarantee it stayed tiny, I might get one. I just cant take the risk on it right now.


----------



## etoile03 (Jan 3, 2012)

*lights*

I am starting up my fluval edge tank, and would like to add additional lights. I like your setup! Where did you purchase your led strips that surround the hood?


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

I purchased the LED strip from http://www.superbrightleds.com
19.5" flexible LED strip, part# NFLS-CW30X3. Make sure they're the 3 chip high power 5050 SMDs. They can be cut into 3 LED sections which you can then solder or purchase connectors to re-connect them. 

24watt power supply, part# CPS-12VDC-24W (can power up to 3 strips, I bought 2 but 1 is plenty with the 2 MR16 bulbs)
And they have various different plugs and adapters you can select to connect the LED strip to the power supply. I purchased the NFLS series CPS Adapter Cable which ended up requiring me to cut and solder.

Then I purchased an aluminum L channel from Home Depot and made a couple of 90 degree cuts on one side of the L channel so I could bend it to surround the hood. Stick the LED strip inside the fixture, solder and you're good to go.


----------

